# PPC 7300/200



## JPPfra (22 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai un 7300/200 sous 8.6 que j'aimerais réhabiliter car j'ai passé tellement de bons moments avec lui ^^.
bon voilà le coeur de la  bête :

2 DD en SCSI - le principal de 2 go et le second de 4,2 Go
160 mo de barettes dimm
Bon pour la carte video faut que je regarde et je vous dis ca plus tard mais elle a été upgradé.

Donc là j'ai 3 ports PCI de libre pour faire devenir mon mac une bête de compète ! :rateau:
Il faut que j'achète une carte PCI avec ports usb, n'importe laquelle fait l'affaire ?

Il me reste 2 slots, 1 pour une carte d'upgrade avec un processeur, ca existe nan ?

pour le dernier slot je ne sais pas encore.

Donc savez-vous si il y a des cartes PCI d'upgrade qui sont trouvable type G3 ou G4 ?
Avez-vous des conseils ?
Un osX pourait tourner ?

Merci


----------



## Invité (22 Novembre 2008)

Sur la Baie aux US tu trouves du Pci/G3@300 ou 500 pour 10 ou un peu plus !


----------



## JPPfra (22 Novembre 2008)

Merci, je me suis commandé une sonnet G3/400, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment l'installer ? (je suppose qu'il ne suffit pas de la brancher). De plus, est-ce que toutes les cartes PCI usb fonctionnent comme celle-ci par exemple http://www.grosbill.com/4-selection..._a_chipset_nec_-70891-informatique-controleur
?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2008)

JPPfra a dit:


> Merci, je me suis commandé une sonnet G3/400, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment l'installer ? (je suppose qu'il ne suffit pas de la brancher).



Ben si, pourquoi ? Bon, dans le détail, il y a une doc fournie avec, mais les cartes Sonnet, c'est "simple comme un Mac", alors, tu verras, rien de compliqué à mettre en place ! (sur mon 5500, je l'ai branchée, j'ai appuyé un coup sur le bouton de reset carte mère, et j'ai ajouté une extension dans le dossier extensions, et ça roulait) !



JPPfra a dit:


> De plus, est-ce que toutes les cartes PCI usb fonctionnent comme celle-ci par exemple http://www.grosbill.com/4-selection..._a_chipset_nec_-70891-informatique-controleur
> ?
> Merci



Là, non. Un conseil : fournis toi chez un revendeur spécialisé, car tous les chipset ne sont pas compatibles Mac (à noter que sous OS 9.x, l'USB ne fonctionnera qu'en 1.1 et pas en USB2).


----------



## JPPfra (23 Novembre 2008)

Une question, le 8.6 ne gère pas l'usb ?
Merci



edit : après un peu de recherche j'ai trouvé que si, bon je vais essayer de trouver une carte d'occase !


----------



## Invité (23 Novembre 2008)

Comme c'est pas de l'Usb natif, il faut DL les pilotes direct chez Apple.

Avec un G3@400, tu vas peut être passer à la vitesse supérieure (Os9 ou X.3), non ?

Edit :

Je ne sais pas s'il existe des super-marchés "Cora" vers chez toi, mais j'ai acheté (il y a longtemps) une carte Pci/Usb 2 ports en Usb1 qui fonctionne très bien (Os9).
Elle était toujours en vente il y a quelques mois (moins de 10&#8364.


----------



## JPPfra (23 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour le lien apple et l'info du cora (y en a un à côté de la maison familiale et justement j'y vais samedi).
Je compte bien passé à os X 10.2 (j'ai vu que la 10.3 demandait beaucoup plus de ressources que la 10.2).
Juste pour info, les périphériques qui utilisent l'usb 2 comme un DD externe par exemple peuvent être lu via usb 1 ? (je pense que oui mais on ne sait jamais)
Merci encore


----------



## Invité (23 Novembre 2008)

Si tu as la possibilité (128Mo mini d'après Apple, mais 256 ou 512 conseillés), opte plutôt pour X.3. Plus réactif et plus évolué.
Oui l'Usb1 permet de connecter des périphériques en Usb2, à la vitesse du 1 bien sûr.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2008)

JPPfra a dit:


> Je compte bien passé à os X 10.2 (j'ai vu que la 10.3 demandait beaucoup plus de ressources que la 10.2).



Non, c'est le contraire, la 10.3 demande un peu plus de mémoire que la 10.2, mais tourne mieux sur les petites configs, elle est bien plus réactive que la 10.2 par exemple sur mon WallStreet (G3/266 Mhz avec 320 Mo de Ram).

Par contre, pour pouvoir mettre la 10.3 sur ta machine tu auras besoin d'XPostFacto.


----------



## JPPfra (24 Novembre 2008)

Bon là j'ai 10.2 pour l'instant (on me l'a donné).
Par contre osX supporte les cartes accélératrices du type sonnet crescendo ?


----------



## Invité (24 Novembre 2008)

C'est l'inverse en fait comme question : Les cartes accélératrice supportent-elles OsX ?
La Sonnet Pci supporte OsX me semble t'il. Il y a même une extension ou un truc pour faire reconnaitre la mémoire cache de la carte je crois. A voir chez Sonnet.


----------



## claude72 (25 Novembre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> la Baie aux US tu trouves du Pci/G3@300 ou 500 pour 10 ou un peu plus !


Oui, mais sur le 7300* le processeur est sur une carte-fille, dans un slot particulier qui n'a rien a voir avec les slots PCI... donc pour changer de processeur il faut simplement changer la carte-fille complète.

* et toute la série des 7500-7600-8500-9500 / 7300-8600-9600 et les WorkGroup Servers dérivés finissant par "50" genre 7350.




			
				JPPfra a dit:
			
		

> je me suis commandé une sonnet G3/400


Si c'est une Sonnet *Crescendo*, pas de problème : tu enlèves la carte-fille, et tu la remplaces par la Crescendo (attention, il faut bien l'enfoncer !!!), ensuite un petit coup de reset sur l'inter CUDA comme expliqué par *Pascal77* et ça fonctionne. Mais pour obtenir la vitesse maxi du nouveau processeur G3, il faut quand-même installer une extension de chez Sonnet (ça se télécharge sur leur site).

Si c'est une sonnet *PCI*, elle n'est pas compatible avec ton 7300.
(par exemple la carte PCI dont parlait *Pascal77* et qu'il a mise dans son 5500 n'est pas compatible avec les 7300 et toute la série des 7500-7600-8500-9500 / 7300-8600-9600)





> De plus, est-ce que toutes les cartes PCI usb fonctionnent comme celle-ci par exemple http://www.grosbill.com/4-selection_...que-controleur


Non ! celle-là ne fonctionnera pas, car elle est USB *2* et l'USB 2 n'est pas géré par ces Mac sous OS 9.
Il te faut une carte USB *1* compatible OHCI (Open Host Controler Interface).
Généralement, ces cartes n'ont que 2 ports...
... et donc en général, les cartes avec 4+1 ou 4+2 ports ne fonctionnent pas sur les 7300
(certaines cartes PCI 4+1, mixtes USB 1 et 2 et à base de chip NEC fonctionnent sur les G3 et G4 sous OS 9, mais pas sur les séries antérieures comme le 7300)

Donc, grosso-modo :
- si la carte est USB 1, compatible OHCI, avec 2 ports, elle a des chances de fonctionner sur ton 7300,
mais :
- si la carte est USB 2, elle ne fonctionnera pas sur ton 7300,
- si la carte est mixte USB 1 et 2, ou avec 4 ports + 1 ou 2, elle a de fortes probabilités de ne pas fonctionner sur ton 7300.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> (par exemple la carte PCI dont parlait *Pascal77* et qu'il a mise dans son 5500 n'est pas compatible avec les 7300 et toute la série des 7500-7600-8500-9500 / 7300-8600-9600)



Hein !  Quoi ? :affraid: J'ai parlé d'une carte PCI, moi ? 

Nan  Sur mon 5500, les cartes G3 PCI ne fonctionnaient pas non plus, cette série de machines (4400, 5360/6360, 5400/6400, et 5500/6500) se dopaient au G3 avec des cartes L2 (qui prenaient la place de la barrette de cache niveau 2), ce qui rendait la machine totalement incompatible avec OS X (en fait, elle démarrait sur son processeur 603, et ce n'est que lors du chargement de l'extension Sonnet que le G3 entrait dans la danse, et les gens de Sonnet n'ont jamais réussi à trouver un moyen de faire fonctionner ce type de carte sous OS X pour cette raison).

Ceci expliqué uniquement pour l'édification des foules, je précise, car ça n'est pas notre problème là tout de suite


----------



## melaure (25 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hein !  Quoi ? :affraid: J'ai parlé d'une carte PCI, moi ?
> 
> Nan  Sur mon 5500, les cartes G3 PCI ne fonctionnaient pas non plus, cette série de machines (4400, 5360/6360, 5400/6400, et 5500/6500) se dopaient au G3 avec des cartes L2 (qui prenaient la place de la barrette de cache niveau 2), ce qui rendait la machine totalement incompatible avec OS X (en fait, elle démarrait sur son processeur 603, et ce n'est que lors du chargement de l'extension Sonnet que le G3 entrait dans la danse, et les gens de Sonnet n'ont jamais réussi à trouver un moyen de faire fonctionner ce type de carte sous OS X pour cette raison).
> 
> Ceci expliqué uniquement pour l'édification des foules, je précise, car ça n'est pas notre problème là tout de suite



Tu n'étais pas le seul à en avoir. Sans compter que c'était dans un Starmax 4000 de Motorola, en ce qui me concerne ! J'avais donc un 604/200 plus un G3/300


----------



## JPPfra (25 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Mais les cartes sonnet crescendo sont en PCI ... ca c'est bien en pci ? : http://www.sonnettech.com/product/crescendo_pci.html

Et ils disent que ca fonctionne bien avec les 7300


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2008)

JPPfra a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Mais les cartes sonnet crescendo sont en PCI ... ca c'est bien en pci ? : http://www.sonnettech.com/product/crescendo_pci.html
> 
> Et ils disent que ca fonctionne bien avec les 7300



Oui et non : Oui, d'après Sonnet, une Crescendo PCI est compatible avec un 7300, mais non, toutes les cartes Crescendo ne sont pas "PCI", la carte "G3/400 L2" de mon 5500 était aussi une Crescendo, par exemple, mais elle n'était pas PCI !


----------



## melaure (25 Novembre 2008)

Cette page de compatibilité OS X chez Sonnet indique bien des PM 7300 à 9600, c'est une carte nommée PCI. La carte s'appelle PCI parce qu'elle va uniquement dans les powermac PCI (avant c'était du Nubus). Le 7200 a une autre carte spécifique (sur le cache aussi je crois).

Exemple : Crescendo/PCI G4 700 Specs, Crescendo G3 500/1M Specs (everymac.com)

De plus Sonnet proposait un soft pour faire tourner 10.1 et 10.2.


Note : je connaissais bien toutes ces cartes à l'époque car j'upgradais beaucoup de babasses. Il ne me reste plus que ma Presto + (68040/66 Mhz + Ethernet 10 + 32 Mo) pour LC.


----------



## JPPfra (25 Novembre 2008)

Oki je comprends mieux.
Et si je passe en 10.2 une carte PCI avec de l'usb 2 pourrait être reconnue d'après vous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Cette page de compatibilité OS X chez Sonnet indique bien des PM 7300 à 9600, c'est une carte nommée PCI. La carte s'appelle PCI parce qu'elle va uniquement dans les powermac PCI



Ben pitêt, mais en tout cas, à les voir, ça ressemble plus à des cartes PCI qu'à des ZIF 

Mais bon, l'essentiel, c'est que Sonnet dise que c'est compatible !


----------



## JPPfra (25 Novembre 2008)

Quelqu'un'un aurait un lien pour stuffit sur 8.6 ? qui ne soit pas lui même compressé en .sit ou en .hqx ...

C'est comme si winrar était dans une archive rar ...


----------



## claude72 (25 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hein !  Quoi ? :affraid: J'ai parlé d'une carte PCI, moi ?
> 
> Nan  Sur mon 5500, les cartes G3 PCI ne fonctionnaient pas non plus, cette série de machines (4400, 5360/6360, 5400/6400, et 5500/6500) se dopaient au G3 avec des cartes L2 (qui prenaient la place de la barrette de cache niveau 2)


Oui, oui, effectivement, sur le 5500 c'est à la place de la cache L2... désolé... ce sont les 7200 et 8200 qui ont des cartes accélératrices PCI... au temps pour moi...





> Mais les cartes sonnet crescendo sont en PCI ... ca c'est bien en pci ? : http://www.sonnettech.com/product/crescendo_pci.html


Non, les Crescendo PCI ne sont pas en PCI : la carte que tu présentes est bien une Crescendo PCI mais c'est une *carte-fille*... regarde bien le connecteur, il n'a rien à voir avec un connecteur PCI : il mesure 10,3 cm de longueur alors qu'un PCI mesure 7,9 cm de longueur, le détrompeur est presque au milieu alors que le détrompeur du PCI est vers le dernier quart, et il a en plus deux bandes dorées de blindage qui n'existent pas sur les connecteurs PCI... c'est le connecteur particulier des cartes-filles des PowerMac série 7500-7600-8500-9500 / 7300-8600-9600.
Et je confirme que cette carte fonctionne dans un 7300 (j'ai exactement la-même, G3 à 400 MHz avec 1 Mo de cache, qui a fonctionné à des époques différentes dans deux 7300, un 160 et un 200)

Donc, résumons : il y a (entres autres) :

1- Crescendo/NuBus G3/G4 pour Power Macintosh 6100, 7100, 8100 à slot NuBus

2- Crescendo/L2 G3, connectée dans un slot de mémoire cache, pour les Power Macintosh/Performa 4400, 5400, 6400, 5500, 6360, 6400, 6500, 7220,

3- Crescendo/7200 G3, connectée dans un slot PCI, pour les Power Macintosh 7200, 8200,

(dans ces modèles de Mac, le processeur est soudé, donc ces 3 cartes Crescendo sont installées en parallèle avec le processeur d'origine qui est conservé)


4- Crescendo/PCI G3/G4, *carte-fille, remplaçant la carte-fille d'origine*, pour les Power Macintosh (à slot PCI, certes, mais surtout) à carte-fille, 7300, 7500, 7600, 8500, 8515, 8600, 9500, 9515, 9600, Workgroup Server 7350, 8550, 9650,
(dans ces modèles de Mac, le processeur est sur une carte-fille amovible, donc *la carte Crescendo est installée à la place du processeur d'origine* qui n'est donc pas conservé dans le Mac... mais que tu peux conserver la carte-fille d'origine dans une boîte sur une étagère... le mieux étant de la remballer soigneusement dans l'emballage anti-statique de la Crescendo)





> Et si je passe en 10.2 une carte PCI avec de l'usb 2 pourrait être reconnue d'après vous ?


Si tu mets une carte mixte USB 1 et 2 avec un chip NEC, ça ne marchera pas du tout puisque ces cartes ne sont pas compatibles avec le 7300...

Et si tu mets une carte USB 2, j'ai des doutes qu'elle soit compatible avec le 7300, donc il y a peu de chance que ça fonctionne ! mais vu le prix d'une carte USB 2, tu ne risques pas grand-chose à essayer !!!


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben pitêt, mais en tout cas, à les voir, ça ressemble plus à des cartes PCI qu'à des ZIF
> 
> Mais bon, l'essentiel, c'est que Sonnet dise que c'est compatible !



Il n'y a pas de socket ZIF sur le PM 7300 à 9600. C'est un connecteur qui ressemble à du PCI sans en être.

Le ZIF c'est à partir des PowerMac G3 beige


----------



## claude72 (26 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est un connecteur qui ressemble à du PCI sans en être.


Il ressemble de très loin à un connecteur PCI... : pas la même longueur donc pas le même nombre de contacts, pas la même position du détrompeur, les bandes horizontale en plus...

... en fait c'est un connecteur type "nez de carte", comme le PCI... et donc il ressemble à un connecteur PCI comme n'importe quel connecteur de type "nez de carte" ressemble à n'importe quel autre connecteur de type "nez de carte"... donc comme il ressemble au connecteur de n'importe quelle barrette mémoire, ou un connecteur ISA de vieux PC, ou à la carte mère d'un Amstrad 6128, ou à la carte du régulateur de vitesse électronique de ma voiture...


----------



## melaure (27 Novembre 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> Il ressemble de très loin à un connecteur PCI... : pas la même longueur donc pas le même nombre de contacts, pas la même position du détrompeur, les bandes horizontale en plus...
> 
> ... en fait c'est un connecteur type "nez de carte", comme le PCI... et donc il ressemble à un connecteur PCI comme n'importe quel connecteur de type "nez de carte" ressemble à n'importe quel autre connecteur de type "nez de carte"... donc comme il ressemble au connecteur de n'importe quelle barrette mémoire, ou un connecteur ISA de vieux PC, ou à la carte mère d'un Amstrad 6128, ou à la carte du régulateur de vitesse électronique de ma voiture...



C'est un roc ! C'est un pic ! C'est un cap&#8201; ! Que dis-je, c'est un cap ? C'est une péninsule&#8201; !

Quel nez de carte !!!    


Bref on a tous compris que c'était un connecteur propriétaire mais pas un ZIF 

En tout cas bon courage pour en trouver une, j'ai peur que beaucoup de gens/entreprise jette leur vieux matos plutôt que de le revendre ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est un roc ! C'est un pic ! C'est un cap&#8201; ! Que dis-je, c'est un cap ? C'est une péninsule&#8201; !
> 
> Quel nez de carte !!!
> 
> ...



En France, oui, où il est plus compliqué de donner que de jeter, en Allemagne, c'est le contraire, s'ils donnent, pas de formalité, s'ils jettent, ils doivent obligatoirement fournir un certificat de destruction !

Il nous reste bien du chemin à parcourir pour parvenir à la maturité en ce pays !


----------



## claude72 (27 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Bref on a tous compris que c'était un connecteur propriétaire mais pas un ZIF


Ok ! tu as trouvé le bon mot que je ne trouvais pas : ni ZIF, ni PCI, mais un connecteur propriétaire...





> j'ai peur que beaucoup de gens/entreprise jette leur vieux matos plutôt que de le revendre ...


Oui, malheureusement... mais c'est surtout parceque pour pouvoir donner un ordinateur, il faut préalablement vider le disque-dur de toutes les infos qu'il contient, et puis réinstaller un système propre qui fonctionne*, et puis stocker le matos quelquepart, et puis il faut quelqu'un pour s'en occuper, etc.
... et pour le vendre, il faut en plus organiser la vente, faire des factures, etc.

... et tout ça, ça coûte plus cher que ça ne rapporte, et donc plus cher que de tout mettre à la benne...


L'autre solution c'est de s'adresser à un broker qui rachète le lot à bas prix et qui se débrouille pour la suite... mais ça veut dire qu'il faut laisser partir les ordinateurs avec tous les fichiers de l'entreprise dans les disques-dur, et faire confiance au broker pour bien les détruire...
... et certaines entreprises refusent de laisser sortir leurs données, et préfèrent la destruction pure et simple, avec une pré-destruction par une descente de l'ordinateur depuis la fenêtre du 4e étage qui est juste au-dessus de la benne !!!



* parceque si tu donnes un ordinateur sans y installer de système, soit personne n'en veut parcequ'il ne fonctionne pas, soit tu peux être sûr qu'il y aura un abruti assez con pour porter plainte contre toi pour vice caché !!!


----------



## JPPfra (27 Novembre 2008)

Rha j'ai encore un soucis, je viens d'installer 10.2 enfin j'ai laissé tourné l'installation du CD 1 (qui a duré assez longtemps) à priori l'installation de ce CD est arrivé jusqu'au bout (j'ai regardé l'écran alors qu'il ne restait que quelques minutes), mais là je viens de voir et l'écran est freezé sur une pomme apple grise au milieu de l'écran. J'ai essayé de rebooter sur CD et sans mais l'écran reste figé sur cette pomme (qui doit être, je présume, l'écran de lancement de os X).


----------



## claude72 (27 Novembre 2008)

JPPfra a dit:


> l'écran reste figé sur cette pomme (qui doit être, je présume, l'écran de lancement de os X).


Oui...


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2008)

Claude72, un formatage à 7 passes suffit largement pour vider le DD. Pas bien compliqué 
Et puis il suffit de donner les CD d'origine et le type qui récupère se débrouille ...


----------



## JPPfra (28 Novembre 2008)

comment je formate si y a rien qui se lance ?


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2008)

JPPfra a dit:


> comment je formate si y a rien qui se lance ?



Tu as essayé d'installer Jaguar sur ton 7300 sans utiliser un utilitaire comme XPostFacto ?


----------



## JPPfra (28 Novembre 2008)

Non j'ai bien utilisé Xpostfacto


----------



## claude72 (28 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Claude72, un formatage à 7 passes suffit largement pour vider le DD. Pas bien compliqué


Pas compliqué, oui... mais il faut le faire, donc, dans une entreprise, il faut payer quelqu'un pour le faire... et au moment d'un changement de parc informatique, les gens qui s'occupent de l'informatique dans l'entreprise ont suffisament de travail pour installer les nouveaux ordinateurs, et donc ils ont autre chose à faire que de reformater les disques des vieux ordinateurs... donc ça coûte moins cher de détruire !

(surtout que pour que les données soient vraiment inutilisables, il faut faire un formatage avec remise à zéro du disque... et ça prend du temps !!!)





> Et puis il suffit de donner les CD d'origine et le type qui récupère se débrouille ...


Sauf que les gens qui sont capables de se débrouiller eux-mêmes tous seuls pour installer un système et des logiciels sur un PC ne sont pas légion, et même carrément pas nombreux... et donc pour la majorité des gens, si tu les préviens qu'il n'y a rien d'installé et qu'il devront le faire eux-même, ils te laissent ton ordinateur (même si tu veux leur donner !!!)...
... et si tu ne les préviens pas, ils te le ramènent en t'engueulant parcequ'il ne fonctionne pas et exigent d'être remboursé. (même si tu leur donnes, ils t'engueulent quand-même...)

D'autre part, la plupart des PC sont soit livrés avec un système OEM pré-installé, et donc il n'y a pas de CD d'origine...
... ou alors Windows est installé par les techniciens de l'entreprise, et la licence est récupérée et mise à jour pour le PC suivant... et donc ces vieux ordinateurs n'ont même pas de licence d'OS !!!

(tu ne te souviens pas de cette fameuse histoire (il y a quelques années) de Microsoft qui avait attaqué en justice pour piratage une association caritative qui récupérait des vieux PC dans les entreprises, qu'ils réinstallaient avec Windaube 95, pour les donner à des écoles en Afrique...)


----------



## melaure (29 Novembre 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> D'autre part, la plupart des PC sont soit livrés avec un système OEM pré-installé, et donc il n'y a pas de CD d'origine...
> ... ou alors Windows est installé par les techniciens de l'entreprise, et la licence est récupérée et mise à jour pour le PC suivant... et donc ces vieux ordinateurs n'ont même pas de licence d'OS !!!



Oui mais là on parle de vieux Macs. Qui voudrait récupérer un vieux PC ici


----------



## claude72 (29 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui mais là on parle de vieux Macs.


Les Mac, en général, ça ne part pas à la poubelle... soit c'est officiellement repris, reconditionné, revendu, ou donné aux employés, ou récupéré par le vendeur (ou par un copain du vendeur) et revendu...


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2008)

Macsales brade ses G3/500 pour PPC73/75/76/85/86/95/9600

40$ neuves garanties un an.


----------

